# first time ferreter



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

im looking to buy my first ferret and was just after abit of advice? ive heard first time owners should look for older ferrets? is it better to have a couple i was thinking of just getting one as its my first time but my sister in-law who has had polecats/ferrets all her life said i should have a pair! i have plenty of space to keep two if not more but dont want to take on too much in one go? any suggestions


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

lucy barker said:


> im looking to buy my first ferret and was just after abit of advice? ive heard first time owners should look for older ferrets? is it better to have a couple i was thinking of just getting one as its my first time but my sister in-law who has had polecats/ferrets all her life said i should have a pair! i have plenty of space to keep two if not more but dont want to take on too much in one go? any suggestions


Hi and welcome to the forum!

Ferrets are social creatures and should ideally be kept in neutered pairs. Unneutered male pairs will often fight when they come into season and also smell a lot more when unneutered, and females should always be spayed because if they are not mated/jill jabbed when they come into season and are left in season, they can die from aplastic anemia (A form of bone cancer I believe)

If you are a first time ferret owner, I would highly recommend you go to a rescue near you and see if they have any pairs of adults who are nip trained. Getting a ferret as a kit can be difficult for a first time owner as they do tend to nip quite hard and training them out of it can be very frustrating. Rescues will usually also neuter/spay any ferrets before they get rehomed (which can be a costly procedure for 2 ferrets).

Whereabouts in the country are you? I will see if I can find a ferret rescue near you 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

FERRET RESCUERS AND RESCUE CENTRES

That site has links to ferret rescues all over the country 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

thanks very much, for the advice i will have a look through rehoming centres ive herd there is one in coventry which is near me! does is matter whether i have male or female? is any particular sex more lively?


----------



## FourFerrets (Oct 10, 2009)

Females seem a little more busy than males, I have both 
Both male and female can be bouncy and playful.
Keeping 2 ferrets is no more difficult than keeping one, and can keep each other company when you are not there.


----------

